# Body adapting to sides?



## Tren'd (Aug 22, 2016)

I've been on TTM for just over a week now. For the first few days of injecting I would get sides, such as insomnia and HUGE day sweats (NOT night sweats). I would be sitting at my computer in a cool room and sweating buckets (I'm about 10-12% body fat too). I inject in the mornings and I would notice the sweating as soon as I woke up. I've noticed in the past 2-3 days that I haven't had sweats real bad at all? Could this be my body adapting to the gear/sides? I'm confused, are the sides on/off or every day?


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

I've never heard of bodies adapting to sides, if it were that simple, everyone would be on tren lol.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

i dont think the body can 'remove' sides, but it can balance itself out, your body has probably found its balance with the extra hormones and now isnt sweating as much,

whereas if you increased the dose it might kickstart again..


----------

